# Salisbury pictures



## Rich Decker (Apr 25, 2006)

Here are some pictures from last weekends contest. Due to the weather we weren't able to take as many photos as we would have liked. There are a few of Fat Tommy's Gator pit.

WARNING; the pictures at the end album are photos of the food we cooked last weekend and is not fit for the consummation of Certified Barbecue Judges.

http://www.lostnationvt.com/salisbury06.htm

R


----------



## chris1237 (Apr 25, 2006)

Great pics Rich. Those new meadow creek smokers are nice.  And Fat tommys pit is sweet! Are you going to be at bel air and new holland this year like last?

Chris


----------



## Rich Decker (Apr 25, 2006)

chris1237 said:
			
		

> Great pics Rich. Those new meadow creek smokers are nice.  And Fat tommys pit is sweet! Are you going to be at bel air and new holland this year like last?
> 
> Chris




I'll be at both. Next for me is Bristol PA

R


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 25, 2006)

Great pics Rich, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Finney (Apr 25, 2006)

What Larry said.  Pics looked great. =D>


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 25, 2006)

Yeah great pics. I really liked the idea of the pic of the coconut shrimp sauce in the 1/2 coconut!


----------



## john pen (Apr 26, 2006)

Great looking pics ..thanks for sharing...

But I gotta ask, only having been to one cookoff as a spectator...Is it ever warm and sunny at these things ? Seems all the pics show rain and clouds..!


----------



## oompappy (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pics Rich,
Wish I could have been there.


----------



## Rich Decker (Apr 26, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> i don't know what you're complaining about rich.  that food looks good.  what was the name of your team?



Lost Nation Smoke Company


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 26, 2006)

That was fun.  Thanks for the ride!

Good Q!

Jack


----------

